# J-Lo



## swhattie

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1242534/I-wouldnt-IVF-treatment-I-children-says-mother-twins-Jennifer-Lopez.html

how nice that she didn't have to 'mess' in the end.

/links


----------



## poodlelover

GRRRRRR and the "it's God's will" slant also makes me  

PL x


----------



## purple72

I really suspect her twins are IVF bbut hey if this is the line she wants to feed the media then I pity her

If her twins were natural then I think she should thank god every day that she is one of the lucky ones.


----------



## poodlelover

I think you're right about the twins being IVF purple72, thought I'd read that she was having fertility tx in one of the celeb mags~that means it MUST be true ha ha 

PL x


----------



## the_gruffalo

There's no doubt in my mind those twins are a result of fertility treatment, I'm sure it'll all come out one day (probably when she and Mark Anthony split up and he sells his story) and she will look like a  .

Also, surely cosmetic surgery is 'messing with nature', and as she puts it 'against God's plan' so how come she's had so much?  (although she denies that too when the evidence is plain to see!)


----------



## mimi41

Isn't it always the ones who have children that say i wouldn't have had ivf.  How do they know this unless they are in our positions.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Bellini

It's always the Daily Mail.

But of fupperssssssssss


----------



## Mish3434

First of all The Daily Wail is totally obsessed with IVF and fertility stories  

Secondly I really don't care if her twins are IVF etc I just hope she looks at them every day and realises how lucky she is to be of been blessed, however it really p***es me off when people go on about "gods way" and if it's not meant to be it's not meant to be   surely these people would be all for a kidney transplant if they or a member of their family needed it, and they would also have any treatment to cure or help with a disease they had, or is this totally different, maybe "god's way" to them only works for certain life elements!!

I remember a very smug lady in the next office just before I embarked on my IVF cycle who told me if she hadn't had her 2 children naturally she wouldn't of bothered with IVF she would just of accepted it, OH REALLY!!!! I suppose whilst she is sat all pretty with her family already there she really doesn't have a clue what she would of done if life hadn't been so peachy for her!!! and yes 5 years on I always feel like giving her a slap when I see her!!!

Shelley x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Grrrrr

As for the gods way - my Mum is VERY religious and told us we didn't need to go for IVF and that I didn't need to be sad because it was Gods will that we have children.  I told her what if that wasn't his will - how did she know that??  And what if his will was for us to have children but adopt them?  She couldn't answer that...

I don't understand how IVF is playing God at all - it is giving people a hand in something natural.

I am sure it will all come out in the future...


----------



## Shell30

grrrrrrrrr it makes me so angry. So easy for J-Lo to make those comments when she can have childen without any help! Makes me mad!


----------



## ~ Chux ~

princess30 said:


> She doesnt realise how lucky she is..I am 100% sure her twins are via IVF I mean its her 3rd marriage surely she would have had a child in previous marriage...oh yeah I forgot they where all so short lived.. (That sounds mean doesnt it?!)


If you are sure her twins were IVF (though I don't see for a minute how you can be) then who's to say her relationships didn't break down _because_ of her IF?? She certainly wouldn't be the first and I'm sure we can all appreciate how much pressure it puts on a relationship. Besides, even if she did have IVF, why should she have to tell all and sundry if she doesn't want to?? I have said things I don't mean to take the heat off myself just with my family so I dread to think what I would say if it were the whole world judging me.

And then there's the fact that the media report exactly what they want with the slant they want too - did she really make these comments?? Who knows, maybe she did but then again, maybe she didn't.............we all know how much the DM like to have an IVF bashing story.

Chux xx


----------



## Essex Girl

I think the world is way too obsessed with what celebs say and think.  They're just human beings like the rest of us.  Some are lovely people and some are stupid and insensitive, like the population as a whole.

EG x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Oh Feck off J-Lo if God was on your side you would not be wearing that cat suit and showing off your huge camel toe in the picture!! LOL

Seriously though has she not heard of the phrase "dont judge someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes" 

xxxx


----------



## emmaboo73

loopy loo  

Just goes to show how desperate she is to flog her bloody awful films to parade her own children 

She is a talentless twerp.


----------



## Babypowder

Im some-what confused   I could have sworn many yrs ago I read that-J.Lo was pg and it was with the help of Fertility tx   I remember buying HELLO magazine and   at the staged photos and the prams and pressies that Tom-Kat had bought to her, etc, now granted it never said IVF and of course why would she lie now?

Sorry just saw this topic and though   either that or im going mad-either way im off to google any info on her


----------



## Topkat08

How insensitive for someone of her fame to say something like that, I think some things are best left as a personal opinion behind closed doors. TBH id expect that from someone like Mariah carey bit im shocked my j-lo 

But if u look down the side u'll see a happier more positive story.... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1242856/Our-little-miracles-Twin-boys-couple-spent-25-years-100-000-trying-conceive.html

Best wishes to them


----------



## Guest

Going slightly against the flow on this one...

firstly the DM need to make their articles very emotive to sell papers and get hits on their website...they have succeeded with this one. they know what will hit a chord and actually the majority of the article was about her career.


emmaboo73 said:


> loopy loo
> 
> Just goes to show how desperate she is to flog her bloody awful films to parade her own children
> 
> She is a talentless twerp.


i doubt she posed for the photos with her children and she cant hide them away. i would want the world to see my girls as i am very proud of them!



princess30 said:


> When i read this article it really made me feel physically sick the quote on "you just dont mess with things like that" got to me??..
> She doesnt realise how lucky she is..I am 100% sure her twins are via IVF I mean its her 3rd marriage surely she would have had a child in previous marriage...oh yeah I forgot they where all so short lived.. (That sounds mean doesnt it?!)
> 
> Seriously though I have left my opinion on daily mail website..no-one knows what iVF is like until they have been thru it...we all wish we could have our dream of having a bubs of our own and that it would just happen sooo easily...


she may have been trying for babies during her prevous marriages and failed. my sister in law is in her 30's and just had a surprise natural bfp and is now pregnant with twins. she was trying for 5 yrs and never wanted any intervention, i was the opposite as soon as i realised things werent going to happen naturally i wanted every intervention bit that is not saying either way is right or wrong.

every child born should be considered a blessing despite how they are concieved or born...just because she is famous had had them naturally doesnt mean she is not thankful.

lots of women now choose to have a career before trying for babies which if it is right for them and the baby is healthy then it shouldnt be an issue.

im sure there are lots of ladies who feel exactly the same way as her so although emotive on this website she may have given some support to women who have the same beliefs (if that makes sense )

hope i havent upset anyone as that was never my intention but do feel she probably made an innocent comment.

donna x


----------



## Babypowder

No matter how she had her twin's for one won't be watching her film- 

It is promoting the one opinion that people without IF issues go on and on about any time the subject of IVF/IF comes up.

That is-that we're ALL women that left things too late, or where so busy focusing on our careers to have time for a baby, or when we have time we're doing it like a baby it's the lastest accessory.

I have listened to many radio/TV programmes about IF and of course who should pay-and lots of small minded people immediately jump to this conclusion-now J.lo's making a film about it-nice one!

I have tried on many occasions to point out to the small minded people that yes while some women go it alone a large percent are in this situation through no fault of their own-either they or their partner suffer a medical condition, or have had cancer or have have had the heatbreak of one or two ectopic pg's resulting in damaged tubes.


I do think anyone going it alone should be praised-its something I would and have considered myself-I just don't think a Hollywood Movie with a glamorous actress will protray it very well.

Sorry for the rant in advance-think Im having a bad IF day


----------



## Caz

**bluenose** said:


> Going slightly against the flow on this one...
> 
> firstly the DM need to make their articles very emotive to sell papers and get hits on their website...they have succeeded with this one. they know what will hit a chord and actually the majority of the article was about her career.
> 
> 
> emmaboo73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> loopy loo
> 
> Just goes to show how desperate she is to flog her bloody awful films to parade her own children
> 
> She is a talentless twerp.
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt she posed for the photos with her children and she cant hide them away. i would want the world to see my girls as i am very proud of them!
> 
> 
> 
> princess30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i read this article it really made me feel physically sick the quote on "you just dont mess with things like that" got to me??..
> She doesnt realise how lucky she is..I am 100% sure her twins are via IVF I mean its her 3rd marriage surely she would have had a child in previous marriage...oh yeah I forgot they where all so short lived.. (That sounds mean doesnt it?!)
> 
> Seriously though I have left my opinion on daily mail website..no-one knows what iVF is like until they have been thru it...we all wish we could have our dream of having a bubs of our own and that it would just happen sooo easily...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she may have been trying for babies during her prevous marriages and failed. my sister in law is in her 30's and just had a surprise natural bfp and is now pregnant with twins. she was trying for 5 yrs and never wanted any intervention, i was the opposite as soon as i realised things werent going to happen naturally i wanted every intervention bit that is not saying either way is right or wrong.
> 
> every child born should be considered a blessing despite how they are concieved or born...just because she is famous had had them naturally doesnt mean she is not thankful.
> 
> lots of women now choose to have a career before trying for babies which if it is right for them and the baby is healthy then it shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> im sure there are lots of ladies who feel exactly the same way as her so although emotive on this website she may have given some support to women who have the same beliefs (if that makes sense )
> 
> hope i havent upset anyone as that was never my intention but do feel she probably made an innocent comment.
> 
> donna x
Click to expand...

Word to all of that! 

Frankly I am rather shocked by some of the attitudes on here. Since when did this thread turn into a free for all J-Lo bashing session? (Although, hmm, I do agree about that second pic.  ) 
Regardless of how those babies were rumoured to be conceived, if she choses not to broadcast that fact then it's up to her. Plenty of members here have chosen to hide their IF from family and friends and the world and we don't judge them for that choice. How is this different? 

I find it really hard to believe she would actually say something like that if she had suffered from fertility problems and used IVF (and it's important to be specific because there are other interventions besides IVF so she may well have used those). It just doesn't jibe to me, particularly not if she is actually a person of significant faith because then she'd be lying too. And besides, if it were not the Daily Fail (yet again) I might have more faith that she'd not been misrepresented in what she said.

I think I'll give her benefit of the doubt and try not to let that pathetic excuse for women-should-be-chained-to-the-kitchen-barefoot-and-pregnant-bigotted-self-righteous-heap-of-semi-tabloid-crap get to me. 

C~x


----------



## Babypowder

Caz said:


> Frankly I am rather shocked by some of the attitudes on here. Since when did this thread turn into a free for all J-Lo bashing session?


I think IMO that the attitudes on here merely show the pain and frustration of IF of many of our members.

The subject of IF is still somewhat taboo, but for that reason exactly many of us would have appreciated if J.Lo or any celebrity for that matter had of had any form of tx that she just came out and said.

If she doesn't want to say and of course that is entirely her choice-the question I would ask is why not?? Why _do_ celebs keep IF a secret?

I will be completely honest and say the reason I only told the select few was because I was embarrassed needed tx, the only one out of all my friends-what would they think? Of course when I did say they didn't think anything and have been 100% supportive.

There is a high chance that J.lo's twins where natural, but in promoting her new film, where assuming she will be shown undertaking the IVF process she should have researched better how it affects people/couples-and in doing so perhaps saved herself a 'bashing'.

Who knows someday in Hollywood, IF might just get talked about as much as plastic surgery does.


----------



## Caz

Babypowder said:


> Caz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I am rather shocked by some of the attitudes on here. Since when did this thread turn into a free for all J-Lo bashing session?
> 
> 
> 
> I think IMO that the attitudes on here merely show the pain and frustration of IF of many of our members.
Click to expand...

There's venting frustration and there's getting personal about unrelated matters. I don't really see where comments about her acting ability and / or personal appearance have anything to do with the subject.



> The subject of IF is still somewhat taboo, but for that reason exactly many of us would have appreciated if J.Lo or any celebrity for that matter had of had any form of tx that she just came out and said.
> 
> If she doesn't want to say and of course that is entirely her choice-the question I would ask is why not?? Why _do_ celebs keep IF a secret?
> 
> I will be completely honest and say the reason I only told the select few was because I was embarrassed needed tx, the only one out of all my friends-what would they think? Of course when I did say they didn't think anything and have been 100% supportive.


Well I think you're sort of hit the nail on the head there. Lots of NON celebrity people have lots of different reasons why the chose not to disclose their IF to anyone else so it's fair to assume that celebrities might too. Whatever their choice, who are we to say how they should live their lives?



> There is a high chance that J.lo's twins where natural, but in promoting her new film, where assuming she will be shown undertaking the IVF process she should have researched better how it affects people/couples-and in doing so perhaps saved herself a 'bashing'.
> 
> Who knows someday in Hollywood, IF might just get talked about as much as plastic surgery does.


I don't really take J-Lo as a method actress so she's never going to go in for doing loads of research into her characters, nor will she me making deep, meaningful tales. I might be pleasently surprised but I have no doubt the movie will portray IVF in the same old tired way and, when all is said and done, it's just entertainment and the hunt for a decent profit.

Having said that, if she did indeed say that they way it's been reported then I think it's just her experessing her personal opinion about how she feels about IVF and God and not her opinion or views on how others might chose to live their lives. Short sighted, maybe. Hurtful to those undertaking IVF, yes it seems so, but not personal and not aimed at anyone. I still don't think it warrants bashing her.

C~x


----------



## Babypowder

[/quote]

I might be pleasently surprised but I have no doubt the movie will portray IVF in the same old tired way and, when all is said and done, it's just entertainment and the hunt for a decent profit. 
C~x
[/quote]

You said it........its all about the ££££££££


----------



## isobel snow drop

alegria said:


> I bet she did have some help - maybe clomid with timed sex or even IUI - and is telling everyone a 'little white lie' by saying that she did not have IVF in the full sense of the word...
> I have a client who got pregnant with twins at 45 and delivered both healthy babies last year and she swears that it was a natural pregnancy, no tx whatsoever  At her age a singleton ok, extremelly lucky... BUT twins?? tbh, if she had told me that just a couple of years ago, before I had my crash-course in IF, I would have totally believed her without any doubts but nowadays I find it difficult to...


Alegria, the chances of having twins increases with age you know so maybe just maybe she is telling the truth


----------



## ~ Chux ~

I have to say I am shocked at some of the insults and derrogatory comments here and really can't see any way of justifying them??

Like everyone else, I have absolutely no idea whether J-Lo has had IVF or not, but tbh I couldn't care less. If she has and wants to stay quiet about it that's her business, if she hasn't then I'm guessing twins was a shock for her.

It's almost like she's getting hanged for NOT having had IVF. Twins do occur naturally, they aren't all through IF tx's, so why shouldn't she be one of those where they are natural?? I do think that once you've suffered IF you assume all multiples are the result of tx whereas before it probably wouldn't have crossed your mind.

As to her film, I am ignorant here and have absolutely no idea what it is about, but she is an actress - she is given a script and acts a part that has been written and directed by someone else.

She's entitled to her opinion and she's certainly not the first to say that she wouldn't have IVF as it goes against her religious beliefs - there have been members on here that have felt a similar way........who are we to say they are wrong

Chux xx


----------



## sooty30

I agree with the above post I really can't see why people are getting het up about whether she did or she didn't have tx.It's her buisness and her choice to keep it quiet if she wants.If she did then good luck to her as we all know what that rollercoaster is like.and if she didn't she was very lucky.People say people dont know how lucky they are when they can get pregnant.Yes they are lucky but it's not their fault that they can and tbh I would never wish the journey I had on anyone and I was very lucky and my first isci worked.But it was 3 years of hell before.
We have 3 lots of twins in our family and i'm the only one I know of that has had tx.
I think TBH half the stuff they print is a load of bl****ks xxx


----------



## princess30

Whilst voicing my opinion on this subject – I feel that I have had my comments quoted by a few members whether you think my opinion is right or wrong – I am entitled to my opinion. everyone is...

As for having twins naturally I have twin brothers my mum had twins at 39 (Naturally with no help of tx) I am one of 7 children…my mother and father being extremely lucky not to have any issues conceiving naturally. I also come from a very religious family and both my parents fully support IVF and pray every single day – that there daughter will one day become a mother too.. 

As one of the other girls posted maybe due to the fact that some of us have had multiple failed cycles we are disappointed in the attitudes that some people have on IVF – individuals that have conceived and have there own children. And there point of its not **GODS WAY** when reading articles like this we can vent our frustration..we are not harming anyone - and its good to have other opinions whether they agreed with or not!!


----------



## ~ Chux ~

How can you say "I am 100% sure her twins are via IVF"?? The fact is you can't be 100% sure and it's just your opinion.

As you say, you are entitled to your opinion but then that goes for J-Lo too........just because it's different from some doesn't mean it's wrong!



princess30 said:


> we can vent our frustration..we are not harming anyone - and its good to have other opinions whether they agreed with or not!!




The trouble is there seems to be needless comments that are derrogatory and personal, not to mention irrelevant to the topic!

Chux xx


----------



## GretaGarbo

The comments are not from the Daily Mail or made up by them. They're from an interview Jo-Lo did for the Feburary issue of the Elle magazine, the American version. Thats why the Daily Mail article features a very large picture of the Elle magazine front cover 

- Greta.


----------



## BABY2

Love J-Lo's music, hate her acting, love her   and wished mine was the same   ....on to the real issue

I too thought her twins were via treatment of some sort, but that's just because since embarking on the IF journey, it has opened my eyes to multiple pregnancies, of course I wasn't that stupid   to not notice them before  (my 1st DD had a set of twins in her class who's' mother went on to have another set   without treatment ) 
I am a pretty private person (in real life) and have told no one about our troubles conceiving, I feel it is no one's business! I had to tell my parents as they were looking after DD1 and one good friend and that is it! My preference is to keep my gynecological and DH's manly problems to ourselves  

I know there are thousands of people who feel the same about keeping their treatments private and wish there was some sort of a "Freemason" handshake/sign  for us


----------



## princess30

~ Chux ~ said:


> How can you say "I am 100% sure her twins are via IVF"?? The fact is you can't be 100% sure and it's just your opinion.
> 
> Ok Chux since you have quoted my opinion on several seperate occasions mb I cant be 100% certain..
> As for the daily mail - I agree with a lot of girls they seem to do a lot of articles on IVF but this came from the magazine interview quotes that she made & DM have reported on


----------

